# Papercup Glasgow



## DMFox (Nov 29, 2014)

Great coffee, friendly staff and you can buy fresh beans.


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

Totally agree. Great place, just wish I could get there a bit more often


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Pretty much one of my favourite places and favourite coffee people in glasgow.


----------



## DMFox (Nov 29, 2014)

The only downside is that it's a bit narrow, I generally get take away or sit outside as it isn't easy manoeuvring a buggy!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They've taken the roaster out now which will help with space issues (although not that much)


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

They've got a new roaster guy with single variety experience, so maybe things will improve even more.....


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

espressotechno said:


> They've got a new roaster guy with single variety experience, so maybe things will improve even more.....


With single origin experience on a fire-heated drum roaster IIRC - I think the combination of experiences will be positive though.


----------



## Mike N (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm going to check this out next time I'm through, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Was in for the first time in ages yesterday. Great coffee again both brewed and machine. Nice sweet Peruvian on V60. A new La Marcozzo Linea was delivered while we were there. This is destined for their new cafe opening in the East End on High St. near Strathclyde Uni


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Admittedly, never had a nice experience there. Maybe it was just too busy at those times. I tried only few beans from them, though.

They had a typo on their site (mistyped Ethiopia, I think it was Ethopa). Not a big deal, shot them an email, they fixed it but never said thanks







. Not gonna cry a river, but if I cared to email them, it would be nice to hear back.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

PPapa said:


> Admittedly, never had a nice experience there. Maybe it was just too busy at those times. I tried only few beans from them, though.
> 
> They had a typo on their site (mistyped Ethiopia, I think it was Ethopa). Not a big deal, shot them an email, they fixed it but never said thanks
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. I've never had a poor coffee from papercup and IME they do the best cafe made brewed coffee in Glasgow. (Not that i've tried everywhere).


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Step21 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I've never had a poor coffee from papercup and IME they do the best cafe made brewed coffee in Glasgow. (Not that i've tried everywhere).


Ah, I'm just ranting here







). Haven't tried their brewed at all though.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

PPapa said:


> Ah, I'm just ranting here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't tried their espresso! But espresso drinkers i've been in with comment on how tasty and sweet it is.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Step21 said:


> I haven't tried their espresso! But espresso drinkers i've been in with comment on how tasty and sweet it is.


We all know that "It All Started Here" serves the best EKspresso though







.


----------

